# Installer für CMS? Paas?



## tobee (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich suche im Moment ein Open Source Projekt das mir die Möglichkeit bietet 
Software auf Knopfdruck zu installieren. Am liebsten wäre mir ein direkter Aufruf
oder einen Zugriff über eine Schnittstelle wie REST.

Ich dachte das CloudFoundry genau das macht allerdings setzt das Projekte eine Ebene
tiefer an. AppFog (https://www.appfog.com/product/) kommt schon näher an meine Zielvorstellung.
Sie ermöglichen die Installation von Drupal, Wordpress, PhpMyAdmin usw.

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen ich suche ein Projekt das...
...Open Source ist.
...eine Möglichkeit bietet Software zu installieren, konfigurieren, warten und deinstallieren.
...sich erweitern lässt. Falls eine Software nicht vorhanden ist.
...über eine Schnittstelle zu steuern lässt.

ich nehme auch sehr gerne Tipps entgegen die grob in die Richtung gehen bzw. nicht alle 
meine Anforderung erfüllen.

Für die die noch wach sind wünsche ich noch eine "Happy Coding Night". 
Für die anderen schon einen Guten Morgen 

Gruß Tobias


----------

